# Stihl 362 vs. Husqvarna 562XP interested in your thoughts



## lute (Jun 9, 2011)

I am looking for a 60cc chainsaw. I have both Stihl and Husqvarna Service Dealers close to where I live. I have 50 wooded acres and rely on wood as my main source of heat. I am big so chainsaw weight is not a factor.

If Stihl still produced a 361, I would have bought one but I am not so sure about a 362. Right now I am torn between buying a Stihl MS362 or a Husqvarna 562XP. I am interested in the community's opinion on these two saws.

Also what are your thoughts on buying a Stihl 311 or a Husqvarna 555? Should I stick with the Pro models (MS362/562XP) or are these worthy alternatives?

And since weight is not an issue, what about buying a Stihl 391 or a Husqvarna 570? These appear to be as powerful as the MS362/562XP but cost significantly less. Will I face quality issues since I am not in the Pro line?


----------



## REJ2 (Jun 9, 2011)

With weight not being a deal killer, and bang for your buck at least on your mind, let me suggest the Husky 365 X-torq model. 562xp hasnt hit the shelf here yet, so pricing has been speculative at best. The 365 will save you some money, possibly upwards of $100 dollars over the 562. But like i said speculative.


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 9, 2011)

Lute,

If ya can wait a couple weeks, the 562XP is supposed to be showing up at the end of June.....according to the Husqvarna Rep..

But then the nice lady at Husqvarna told me late May, after telling my dealer Late April.

There's no telling when the thing will be out. Word is "Emissions compliance issues" is holding things up, and it will be the 560XP version released but with a large mount.

If you're in a hurry, snag a used 361 in good shape and get cutting.
When the 560 does hit the dealers, you'll already have 10 Cords cut and stacked, and can sell it quick.

The 391 and 570 ain't bad saws either. Just heavier and a tad down on grunt compared to thier Pro model counterparts.
It's just more fun to cut with a saw that keeps you giggling.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## lute (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks REJ2. The local Huskie dealer had a 365 on sale for $620 ($50 off). What's your thoughts on the 365 vs 570? The 570 is listed at $600 (it's heavier than the 365 but with a little more kW - 3.6kW vs 3.4kW). Is the X-torque a standard feature in the 365 or is it an upgrade? Am I missing any differences in quality or other power specs?

Great!, now rather than considering six different saws, I am now looking at seven different saws - but thanks REJ2 for the advice on the 365. Maybe it is an omen.


----------



## lute (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Dingeryoke. I have to wait about a month anyway - putting a little of each paycheck on the side in order to buy this thing. 

I would buy a used 361 if I could find one (but then I would not know whether it was on its last legs or not - so maybe not). I really prefer a new chainsaw (sort of like a virgin lady who might keep me giggling alot ). By the way, I have a mean 'ol lady who keeps me in line, too. No telling what she might do if she finds me giggling with a new chainsaw.


----------



## peter399 (Jun 10, 2011)

Another vote for the 365XT. For firewood it is an excellent saw. Based on the 372 it will last you forever with a little less hp. Of course, the 562 is probably a nice upgrade from a 365 but who nows exactly when it will hit the market and you will probably save some nice $ with the 365. The 365 is an extremely proven chainsaw.


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 10, 2011)

lute said:


> Thanks Dingeryoke. I have to wait about a month anyway - putting a little of each paycheck on the side in order to buy this thing.
> 
> I would buy a used 361 if I could find one (but then I would not know whether it was on its last legs or not - so maybe not). I really prefer a new chainsaw (sort of like a virgin lady who might keep me giggling alot ). By the way, I have a mean 'ol lady who keeps me in line, too. No telling what she might do if she finds me giggling with a new chainsaw.


 
I'd definately hold off on the 365 for the 560XP if you have the time to wait. Nothing against the 365, it's a de-tuned 372 so it's gonna be darn tough to wear one out. The 560XP is gonna be a outrageous little saw if it's half of what it has been made out to be.

A member here "Spike" is a dealer in your neck of the woods, and got to demo the pre-release 560. Holler at him and see if he can reserve one for ya. He's an ace to deal with, and just plain good folks.

Start giggling randomly around the house in order to get the wife accustomed to it. That way she wont suspect anything when ya do get it..just the normal wierdness, nothing to worry about. LOL!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## REJ2 (Jun 10, 2011)

Maybe its just me, but i'd take 10 365's over 10 562's that cant even make it to the dealers shelves because of problems. Proven versus undeliverable, untested, and probably overpriced as well. Like i said though, just me.


----------



## rburg (Jun 10, 2011)

If the 365 you saw is an x-torq, it will have the same hp as the 570 and be lighter. I have the 2165 which is the jonsered version of the 365, and it is a very enjoyable saw to run with plenty of power.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 10, 2011)

dingeryote said:


> .....
> It's just more fun to cut with a saw that keeps you giggling.
> 
> .....



:agree2:

There is reason to believe that the 560xp/562xp will be that kind of saw, while the competitors and alternatives are not......


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jun 10, 2011)

Here is a clip, sure not the best test of them but it's the only one i have seen so far !?

[video=youtube;0wkUNf-G44E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wkUNf-G44E&feature=related[/video]


----------



## nmurph (Jun 10, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> :agree2:
> 
> There is reason to believe that the 560xp/562xp will be that kind of saw, while the competitors and alternatives are not......


 
"IF" the 562 weight specs are accurate, then it might have some advantage over its Stihl couterpart. But if the weights as optimistic as they usually are, then the 362 is equally attractive.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 10, 2011)

nmurph said:


> "IF" the 562 weight specs are accurate, then it might have some advantage over its Stihl couterpart. But if the weights as optimistic as they usually are, then the 362 is equally attractive.


  We don't really know how accurate the specs of the MS362 are either - specs are all we have at the moment, and those show a significant difference.....


----------



## nmurph (Jun 10, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> We don't really know how accurate the specs of the MS362 are either - specs are all we have at the moment, and those show a significant difference.....


 
The 362 is likely a sub-13lb saw. The one I picked up recently on lacks an air filter and a nut to be complete. With the oil dumped but the tank not flushed the saw is 12lbs 13oz. .


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 10, 2011)

I've ran a 362 quite a bit lately. A well broken one at that. It's a beast is all I can say. You put about 25 or more tanks on one and they will throw some chips. 
It's hard to feel the weight difference between 361 and 362, though my 361 has the PNW kit which may add a few ounces. They balance really well with a 20" bar. 
I sold my 361 recently just to buy a 362. My buddies 362, which is the one I've been running, has a muff mod and is broken in well and will smoke my MM'd 361. I'm not talking about stopwatch smoke, I'm talking about a smoking you can feel. 
I don't think alot of guys who have ran them and comment on them have ran one thats been broken in good. if they had, they may have had different thoughts on them.

BTW, after selling my 361 to get a 362, I decided just to get a new 75cc 372XPW.  See, I'm not biased, I just like the 362.


----------



## lute (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you peter 399, rburg, SawTroll, SWE#Kipp, mmurph, and Anthony_Va for your comments. Also thanks to dingeryoke and REJ2 for their followup comments.

Since I need to wait a couple more paychecks to get enough money to buy this thing, I guess I can wait to see if the Husqvarna 562XP ever comes to fruition. Right now, in my head, I am still juggling between the Husqvarna 562XP, 365, and the Stihl 362. I almost ruled out the 362 but mmurph and Anthony_Va. convinced me otherwise. Someone privately e-mailed me a chance at a brand new Stihl 361 (not a 362) so I will pursue that further; but I have to admit I am leaning the two Husqvarna models.

I was planning on spending less than $700 but I am thinking about raising that bar to under $900. Someone already mentioned the Husqvarna 372XP. What are your thoughts on the Husqvarna 576XP and the Stihl 441 Mag? Maybe they are overkill for me -- and to think that my one and only other previous chainsaw was a Homelite 18cc (which quickly became toast - I used it like you would a normal hand saw - downward pressure with back and forth arm motion - I kid you not). Guess I will not have to resort to that with any of these saws.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Jun 11, 2011)

dingeryote said:


> Lute,
> 
> If ya can wait a couple weeks, the 562XP is supposed to be showing up at the end of June.....according to the Husqvarna Rep..
> 
> ...



Well Dinger

More bad news. My local Husky dealer had the rep in on Thursday and was informed he can not place orders for the 562XP, along with the new top handle and / or pole saw, until late Sept. at the earliest. He's PO'd. not over the 562XP, but because he's trying to break in with some bid tree service accounts but doesn't have the products to go up against the Stihl dealers.

I smell a problem in the land of orange. To their credit if there are issues at least they're not dumping them on the customer base by making them beta testers.

To the OP

There are a lot of good saws out there by many manufacturers. Buy the one you like. All of the saws you've mentioned , other than the 562XP which doesn't exist, have a good reputation for reliability and performance. It boils down to what you like and the comfort level with the dealer.

As to your question on the 576XP vs 441 CM. I had a 576XP and really liked it. Smooth and good power but wasn't the best handling saw. It was OK but not great. I preferred it to the 372XP. Can't comment on the 372XT. I bought a 441CM after being given one by Stihl for a week of testing, demo use. Liked the saw so much I bought it and sold the 576XP. (Was saving the $ for a 562XP but Stihl had the product, Husky didn't) Power between the 576XP and 441CM was similar, anti-vibe to the Husky by a nose, throttle response, balance, handling, and weight were all on the Stihl's side. The 441CM handles very much like my old 268XP, with a lot more power and performance.

Take Care


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 11, 2011)

nmurph said:


> The 362 is likely a sub-13lb saw. The one I picked up recently on lacks an air filter and a nut to be complete. With the oil dumped but the tank not flushed the saw is 12lbs 13oz. .



Why wasn't the saw complete? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 11, 2011)

lute said:


> ..... Someone already mentioned the Husqvarna 372XP. What are your thoughts on the Husqvarna 576XP and the Stihl 441 Mag? Maybe they are overkill for me -- ....


 
I would not do that, unless it was likely that I would really need the extra power. Slso, I would stay with the 372xp if I took the jump, to avoid at least some of the added weight + get a better-handling saw (based on an assumption, not on using the saws).


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 11, 2011)

The 372 does handle better than a 576. A 441 I'm not sure how it would do. There's about a lb between the 372 and 576 with flush handles. With full wrap on a 372 I'd say there's a few ounces between that and a flush handled 576.


----------



## spike60 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm one of the few guys here that has run both the MS362 and the 560XP, and regardless of me being a Husky guy, the 560 is clearly the better saw. More power, quicker acceleration, less weight, and handles like a dream. It's almost a mismatch. Not suggesting an overall brand superiority, and most of you know I have plenty of respect for Stihl product. But comparing these two particular models, the Husky comes out on top hands down.

IF..........................we ever get the damn things. :bang:

They were supposed to have gone into production the week of May 22 @ the rate of 600 per week. Takes 3-4 weeks before stuff makes it over here to be sold. 

Still many details that are unclear. Big questions that remain are do we get the 560 and 562? (small tail/large tail). Any weight penalty going from the 560 to the 562 would IMO be a stupid case of Husky shooting them selves in the foot, and giving up a significant advantage just to offer the wide tail bar option. If I can get both I'll order 25-560's to 5-562's. The 555 may be the sleeper here, but I've never actully run one yet.

Pricing should be in 357 territory, but nothing published yet.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 11, 2011)

spike60 said:


> I'm one of the few guys here that has run both the MS362 and the 560XP, and regardless of me being a Husky guy, the 560 is clearly the better saw. More power, quicker acceleration, less weight, and handles like a dream. It's almost a mismatch. Not suggesting an overall brand superiority, and most of you know I have plenty of respect for Stihl product. But comparing these two particular models, the Husky comes out on top hands down.
> 
> IF..........................we ever get the damn things. :bang:
> 
> ...


 I know you well enough to know that you would never have stated that the 560xp is much better, unless it was an obvious fact......:msp_smile:

I agree with you on wanting the 560 over the somewhat heavier 562.

The price my dealer quoted me for the 560xpg here is the same as a 357xpg costs - but I am still waiting for the saw to arrive.....


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 11, 2011)

spike60 said:


> I'm one of the few guys here that has run both the MS362 and the 560XP, and regardless of me being a Husky guy, the 560 is clearly the better saw. More power, quicker acceleration, less weight, and handles like a dream. It's almost a mismatch. Not suggesting an overall brand superiority, and most of you know I have plenty of respect for Stihl product. But comparing these two particular models, the Husky comes out on top hands down.
> 
> IF..........................we ever get the damn things. :bang:
> 
> ...


 

Spike,
The annoyingly arrogant pretty boy Rep. I had the displeasure of meeting the other day informed me that the 562 was Canked in favor of a Large mount 560XP for the U.S. Market, and the hold up was "Emissions related". I took that to mean they have sold too many dirty saws in the first quarter to also release a second 60cc saw and stay under the emissions credit limit, so they were waiting for the second quarter. 
He also said there was no rush to discontinue the 357 or 359..which struck me odd. Might as well dump the 357 and gain the room, while keeping the Cat strangled 359 to continue to recoup investment in the 357/359 tooling.

Strange dude. Glad I don't have to deal with him.
The Dork tried to sell me on a 357 and couldn't take the hint that pressure sales attempts piss me off. My Dealer was about in tears trying not to laugh. LOL!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 11, 2011)

Kind of hard to compare two saws when the one isn't even on the market yet. However, reports from the prototype were very positive. I'd definately wait and check it out.


----------



## spike60 (Jun 11, 2011)

dingeryote said:


> Spike,
> The annoyingly arrogant pretty boy Rep. I had the displeasure of meeting the other day informed me that the 562 was Canked in favor of a Large mount 560XP for the U.S. Market, and the hold up was "Emissions related". I took that to mean they have sold too many dirty saws in the first quarter to also release a second 60cc saw and stay under the emissions credit limit, so they were waiting for the second quarter.
> He also said there was no rush to discontinue the 357 or 359..which struck me odd. Might as well dump the 357 and gain the room, while keeping the Cat strangled 359 to continue to recoup investment in the 357/359 tooling.
> 
> ...



Emmision credits are an annual, not quarterly deal. And being strato saws, these new models would help the situation. So, the sooner they get them to market, the better. The only hold up that could be emission related would be the certification process.

The two bar tail issue between the 560 and 562 is just unclear at this point. I know it's been debated a lot within the company. To me, the lighter weight is more important than a choice of bar mounts. But we know they're both being produced, and it's been posted that the 560, (small mount), is going to Canada. It's also possible that we'll get one now and the second one at a later time, rather than have all three models come out at once. 

Very few of these saws will see bars longer than 20". (Except in the PNW, right Gary? :msp_biggrin: ) Mine was set up with an 18" and it was just a sweeeeeeet package. 

I still think the 555 could be a surprise sleeper here. :msp_wink:


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 11, 2011)

Yea, I kinda took the dweeb with a grain of salt.

The Emissions issue might not even be real, and just a convenient excuse the dork thought up on the fly.

He did flatly state that there would be no 562 though..just the 560 and then when I asked about mount size, he seemed to be cornered for a second before saying "Large".

I hear ya on the 555. I hate to think about replacing my 346, but the 555 looks like it just might be the only thing that might do it, if the 560/562 dosn't.

Should only be a couple weeks out now...again.:bang::bang::bang:

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## indiansprings (Jun 11, 2011)

It is nothing more than another pizz poor example of how extremely poorly the Husky brand is managed. They have so many models of saws from 60-75 ccs customers get frustrated trying to choose a model and leave to by another brand.

It's a fact, proven by many retail studies, keep you product line short and well defined. Every see someone trying to buy a phone at best buy, more often that not they will leave empty handed, too confused to make the buying decision.

Also all the models push up production and operating cost, they drive up the cost of inventory, they drive up the markdowns when a model is discontinued. Anyone with half a corporate brain would have halted the 357/359 production six months ago and sold down the inventory to zilch, stock balancing distrobution in needed and then had a successful launch of the new saw.

Once again Husky cuts their own nuts off. Any other saw mfg product line is clearly defined, not Huskies.

Not saying anything negative about quality of product, just that they are run in a pizz poor fashion compared to Stihl.
I wouldn't own stock in a company like this for love nor money, long term they are going to be a shell of what they once were, it make take a few years, but if they don't get it straightened out it is going to kill them. They are taking a blood bath in profitability on the big box accounts, you wouldn't believe the charge backs on returns at Wal-Mart alone. They are going to have to continue to cheapen product to keep the margins high enough to offset all the returns/defective equipment cost.

Some like can bash Stihl at every breath, but one thing they have to admit, they are ten times better run as a company than Husky.
Husky has no strategic vision or planning/marketing that is evident.

My dealer just got a 40' new pretty wall of fixtures from Husky, he claims it didn't cost him a dime. If they've done this at all dealers, what a waste of corporate money. I've never seen someone buy a saw because of pretty chip board and powder coated peg hooks.

My stihl dealer sells off old beat up surplus shelves.

For a European company it is unbelievable it is run this poorly, with all the money they are throwing at the Mac brand, how they have whored they Husky product to included the lowest quality pizz poor box store products, instead of keeping it a pure high quality line is just nuts. In ten years the Husky name will be worthless, the name won't stand for the quality it once did. 

We've all seen it with hundreds of American companies/brands that once stood for the best, they sold their soul to the devil (Wal-Mart-Lowes-Home Depot-basically big box retail) rather than stay true to dealers. Now they are either gone or they are a shell of what they once were. Enough of the rant. 

If I were the OP it would be simple, I'd go down and buy a new MS-440 and have a saw that would last 20-30 years, a proven legend, no one can argue it isn't one of the best saws ever produced. Not really any heavier than a 362, but will spank it, more nimble than a 372. In the right hands capable of doing anything that would ever need done with a saw.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 11, 2011)

Time will tell.....:msp_sleep::msp_sleep:


----------



## indiansprings (Jun 11, 2011)

They'll be another MTD, with nothing but basterdized brands that mean nothing anymore. 
I hope it is not the case, I hope at least in Europe that they maintain the quality image of the XP line.
I'm afraid the image has already started to suffer in the US with them putting the brand on the pos rebadged poulans. 
Going to the box stores with their name was the worst thing that they could have done. People buy those pos and are unhappy with them and associate the husky name unjustly as a pos forever.
At least a dealer can steer a customer to a product that will meet their needs. Every Stihl dealer I know steer customers away from the little MS 170 saws if they can.

I wonder how many Husky dealers if they had known that this was going to happen would rather have a Stihl franchise. I know in this area, I would ten times rather own a Stihl dealership, nothing to do with the brand, hell I'm a capitalist, I would just rather own the one that would put the most money in my pocket.

Brand loyalty varies regionally, here there is a dealership that has both the full line of Husky and Stihl, 20' isle seperates both brands, facing each other. He says Stihl outsells the husky at least 6-7 to one. There are two more Stihl dealerships in town, I'd figured they would really push the Husky brand. But he says customers just buy their Huskies at Lowes and then he makes the money off them on service work.


----------



## spike60 (Jun 11, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> It is nothing more than another pizz poor example of how extremely poorly the Husky brand is managed. They have so many models of saws from 60-75 ccs customers get frustrated trying to choose a model and leave to by another brand.
> 
> It's a fact, proven by many retail studies, keep you product line short and well defined. Every see someone trying to buy a phone at best buy, more often that not they will leave empty handed, too confused to make the buying decision.
> 
> ...



You know a fair amount about saws in general, and the firewood business in particular. But as far as knowledge of the power equipment industry is concerned, you haven't got the foggiest clue as to what you're talking about. Your marketing knowledge is very week, and you've apparently drawn most of your conclusions based on emotional assumptions rather than facts. You can't possibly have any actual knowledge of Husky's profitability with their national accounts. I could be wrong, but I wouldn't think you've been invited to sit in on any high level meetings in Charlotte or in Sweden. Lots of models means lots of choices, which is a good thing. Sorry to hear that it's all too confusing for you.

From reading many of your past posts, and then to stumble through this drivel, I have to wonder if you've been hitting the bottle all afternoon. "how they have whored they Husky product to included the lowest quality pizz poor box store products." What the heck kind of sentence is that? You really need to lay down and take a nap or something. 

You're so far off target with many of your points that it's really pretty comical. My favorite is carping about how the brand merchandising/display wall is a big waste of money. If anything, Husky is copying Stihl with that idea. In fact Stihl was first out of the gate with that type of store merchandising, and they set a pretty good standard that caught most of the industry off guard. Over the years, Stihl has done a lot of good, not just for their own dealers but for the industry in general. Had you known anything about the *** industry, you wouldn't have put your foot in your mouth about that one. 

You tout the return of the excellent 440, yet you fail to mention how Stihl is raping customers selling that saw for $950. It's great that Stihl fans get a second chance to buy one of Stihls best ever saws, but at that price, they're not just paying for the saw, their paying the EPA fine that goes with it. Yup, Stihl is pretty smart after all. 

Don't have time to address the rest of the holes that your rant was filled with, but have another glass of Kool-Aid and enjoy the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 11, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> ....
> I wonder how many Husky dealers if they had known that this was going to happen would rather have a Stihl franchise. ....



It is not that long ago that the Stihl fanatics in the US waited and waited and waited for the MS261 - because the were too many 260s in the US "pipeline", well after it was out in Europe - is that any better?


----------



## indiansprings (Jun 11, 2011)

One model and it didn't take but maybe a month, two at the most to hit the shelves.

I'd be saying the same thing about Stihl, Troll, if it were they case.

My lord I can't even list all the saws in the 60-70cc class, I'm sure I'll miss some but 460, 357,357, 365 special, 365x torq, 372xp, 372 xt, 570,576 in how many versions, 560, 562

Most enthusiast on here will be knowledgeable, but my lord, can you imagine not knowing anything and try to go thru the decision process on all these saws. It is a perfect example of sku (store keeping unit) overkill. It is why when you walk into a Sam's Club or better yet a Costco the decision has been made by a skilled buyer, they weed thru all the different choices and limit you to the best two or three in a category, it's been proven people like this, it simplifies the decision process, the buyer has narrowed it to the best bang for the buck. In turn less inventory, less dollars tied up, less maint, etc, etc. 

Only the people on here are truly the ones clamoring for any new saw, hell the general public has no clue what a 560/562 is and could care less when they come out to be honest. But put ten saws on the shelf from 60-70ccs and it will be damn confusing for a customer. It makes the average guy wonder why. 

You may ask about the 440 and 441 being out at the same time, the 440 won't be out there long enough to even matter, it is a limited run, those that are knowledgeable and have run one will grab them up while they are available. While the local guy still has several 372xp's still on the shelf I'm dang tempted to just buy one to put up on the shelf until I can afford to have Simon or Terry Landrum do their magic on it.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 11, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> One model and it didn't take but maybe a month, two at the most to hit the shelves.
> 
> I'd be saying the same thing about Stihl, Troll, if it were they case.
> 
> ....



Not true at all, it was a year + the wait started long before that! :msp_rolleyes:

Also, I don't understand how several models to choose from can be a bad thing, if you have a clue what you are doing when choosing a saw...:smile2:


----------



## indiansprings (Jun 11, 2011)

Troll, I'll guarantee that still didn't have inventory sitting in a warehouse for a year backed up. You make me laugh, it may have been year before someone posted about the saws release, but in no way did they miss launch date by a year.

Most people don't have the time or inclination to sit behind a computer and look up every spec of a saw, they feel the need and go out to buy one. 

The difference between you and me is I can be objective about brands, hell stihl has made a lot of mistakes, made some ####ty models, but you just have your head so far up huskies azz you can't see the light anymore. I used to think you contributed but anymore the only contribution is running from one Stihl post to another bashing stihl, it's really getting old. If you actually run a saw, used one for a living you would have a little more insight to that there is more than one saw (346xp) that will actually cut wood. It's ironic on a pm from a guy that I've never spoke to, that he pointed the very same thing out without any solicitation. No one has the intestinal fortitude to bring it to your attention.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 11, 2011)

spike60 said:


> You know a fair amount about saws in general, and the firewood business in particular. But as far as knowledge of the power equipment industry is concerned, you haven't got the foggiest clue as to what you're talking about. Your marketing knowledge is very week, and you've apparently drawn most of your conclusions based on emotional assumptions rather than facts. You can't possibly have any actual knowledge of Husky's profitability with their national accounts. I could be wrong, but I wouldn't think you've been invited to sit in on any high level meetings in Charlotte or in Sweden. Lots of models means lots of choices, which is a good thing. Sorry to hear that it's all too confusing for you.
> 
> From reading many of your past posts, and then to stumble through this drivel, I have to wonder if you've been hitting the bottle all afternoon. "how they have whored they Husky product to included the lowest quality pizz poor box store products." What the heck kind of sentence is that? You really need to lay down and take a nap or something.
> 
> ...



Yes, it looks like it is that way! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## lute (Jun 14, 2011)

Wanted to thank the later contributers - SwampYankee, blsnelling, mdavlee, spike60 and indiansprings. Thanks to swamptroll and indiansprings for their additional comments.

Special thanks to spike60 since he used both models (I guess I should have originally asked for a comparison between MS362 and 560XP since the 562XP isn't out - dah!). I also enjoyed the discussion between the MS441 and 372XP (I see there is another thread on that topic). Also I haven't ruled out the 365 if money becomes a big issue. 

Although I haven't made a decision, I am very grateful to all who responded. Godspeed.


----------



## sunfish (Jun 14, 2011)

Lute, the 365XT is goin to be the best bang for the buck and 70ccs. But I'd likely wait and see what the 560/562xp is like. :msp_smile:

Indian, about half the Husky models you listed are new models replacing the old models. Not to mention the XP counter parts to lower priced models. You've been knocking Husky pretty hard lately! :msp_wink:


----------



## indiansprings (Jun 14, 2011)

Naw, Spike I don't have any knowledge of their business at all, after 18 years working for the people who represent their biggest account, and still having close ties to people in that organization, I've got a pretty good idea at how much business they are doing with that account and the level of returns they are eating. I've had two other Husky dealer's send PM's that tell me I'm right on the money, I'm glad your business is obviously better, and I'm not surprised with your excellent level of customer service. I guess the reason I still make 200.00 an hour consulting to major retail suppliers on a limited basis is because I don't know anything about business and marketing.lol How do think I can afford to cut firewood and buy all the toys, it's not because you make any money in the firewood business.lol I can respect your difference of opinion. You just haven't seen the way these big boxes break great companies, remember Sunbeam grills, remember Voit, remember Winchester Arms Company, the list just goes on and on. Husky should stay dealer based and get the hell out of the big boxes.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 14, 2011)

sunfish said:


> .....
> Indian, about half the Husky models you listed are new models replacing the old models. Not to mention the XP counter parts to lower priced models. You've been knocking Husky pretty hard lately! :msp_wink:



Several members have notised his current "hobby" - I guess we needed a replacement for 2K....


----------



## sunfish (Jun 14, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Several members have notised his current "hobby" - I guess we needed a replacement for 2K....


 
Yes my man, but I do agree with his quote below. What ever happened to 2K?



> *indiansprings* You just haven't seen the way these big boxes break great companies, remember Sunbeam grills, remember Voit, remember Winchester Arms Company, the list just goes on and on. Husky should stay dealer based and get the hell out of the big boxes.


----------



## Nix (Jun 14, 2011)

I cast my vote for a 365sp, if you can find one. I had one up until a few days ago and loved it to death. The thing is as tough as pro saws come, it's fast and it's got tons upon tons of power for firewood cutting. The ONLY reason I got rid of mine was due to needing a bigger saw, because the wood I'm cutting is quite large (so traded it towards a 390xp ).

Can't speak for the 365xt as I haven't used it, but I'd imagine it's just as good as the sp if not better.

EDIT: also, the 361 is an exceptional saw. I have a friend who has one and it's basically Stihl's 365. Main reason I went with the 365 over the 361/2 is due to my dealer having great prices on Huskies (Stihl is so freakin' expensive 'round here...). Either one is a sure bet for firewood, though.


----------



## roostersgt (Jun 14, 2011)

"..... Husky should stay dealer based and get the hell out of the big boxes.[/QUOTE]

I agree. It is my opinion Husqvarna is tarnishing their image by allowing their saws to be sold in big box stores where there is no service or warranty work being done. Sure they are selling a lot of saws, but when things go wrong with the saw nobody in the building is there to support them (neither Husqvarna or the buyer). If the box store simply gives them a refund, or another new saw, the buyer is happy, but likely now considers the saw a "disposable", no matter what the cause/reason for the saws failure. That can't be good for Husqvarna's reputation. Many saws are returned due to an unknowledgable owner's error and misunderstanding of saws and how they operate/ A good dealer eliminates this confusion and educates the buyer. Buyers like to feel they have bought a good product from a company that stands behind both them and their product. Most dealers know this.

I believe Stihl is doing business correctly and protects their image and product integrity like few other companies. My Stihl dealer also has Echo and Husqvarna dealershiops. He absolutely hates it when people bring in stuff for service / warranty work they purchased from a big box store. The amount of time he has to spend teaching/educating them about their saw/trimmer is time someone at the box store should have spent. After all, they got the sale, not the dealer.

If all the Husqvarna dealers go out of business, due to Husqvarna's present business model, where will the saws go for service / warranty work? I'll stick to Stihls for this reason alone. Plus, I like hanging out at the saw shop and learning about power equipment.


----------



## nmurph (Jun 14, 2011)

Winchester's demise started in the 60's bc they were building guns that were more labor-intensive than the competition. Voit was gobbled up in the 50's by AMF whose greatest contributions were bowling and Gremlins.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 14, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Yes my man, but I do agree with his quote below. What ever happened to 2K?



That is what Husky do here - servicing dealers only (not so with Stihl thogh). I guess it varies on different markets, what the different brands do.

I don't know what happened with 2K, but I surely miss my old "enemy"!


----------



## ChrisF (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't really give a damn what big box stores do to husky's image in the US. As far as I'm concerned, the XP saws are uncompromising professional grade saws and they'll remain that way.


----------



## indiansprings (Jun 14, 2011)

Guys, I have no issue with the quality of Huskies saws, none what-so ever. They are every bit as good as any Stihl, some models prolly are better, depending on the model it could be vice versa with Stihl.

I admire Spike for sticking up for his company. It would be tough for me to do when they give W-M and Lowes and Depot buying terms like 2%net60 which equates into 260 days dating at the cost they borrow money. I bet the dealers would like to have those terms.
Also when a customer brings a so called "defective unit" in, it is no questions ask, give a refund. The way WM operates is they just deduct the return from the Husky's next check. I bet the dealers wish they didn't have to call for approval's, just deduct it from their next check. 
I bet the dealers wish they received literally hundreds of thousands in promotional/ad allowances.
I bet the dealers wish they could buy at the same cost that the box store buys from.
I worked the last five years for Winchester, they attribute the demise of the brand to lowering quality to meet K-Marts needs in the 60's and early 70's even licensing their name to them, K-Mart produced cheap import items with what was a premium name, people lost confidence in the name. The only viable part of that company left is the ammunition division, everything else is licensed out today. 
We all need them to be successful, my critisism isn't aimed at there product. Competition between them and Stihl drives the product innovation that benefits all of us. Husky wouldn't make as good as product without Stihl and the same the other way around.

I'm just saying their focus is off, take care of the guys like Spike, for every saw a box store sells he loses a sale. Keep the name off the product like the cheaper rebadged poulans, keep the product worthy of the premium name it has always been. 

Troll, you may have dealers with only the latest product, the local dealer, has the 372xp, 372xt, 570 and 576, 365 all sitting on the shelf, they are not like Spike, they have a 19 or 20 year old that barely can tell you which end of a saw cuts. He couldn't guide a customer to which one best suites him if he had too. He doesn't even run saws. Less than 20' away he has the full Stihl line, it's clean, he only has the 441 and 460 in that class of saw.
I keep trying to buy a 372xp there, but they won't come off the 829.97 msrp, they still think they are available. lol 

One of the dealer's that pm'd me stated it is getting tough to make any margin on saws, because of internet distro, big box, tractor supply, due to guys go on line and find dirt cheap pricing, where someone is violating the map pricing, almost to the point where it is hardly worth carrying saws, all that it keeping the doors open is parts and service. Another pm's saying they are both a Stihl and Husky dealer and the last couple of years it's about a 10:1 ratio in sales, stihl to husky, some of this may be regional preference, or the dealer pushing stihl because of higher margins.

Bottom line don't have the Husquvarna name on a sign above a 79.99 push lawn mower at Wal-Mart, like last year, I haven't looked this year. There is too much brand equity in the name to put it on chit products like that.


----------



## roostersgt (Jun 14, 2011)

I have nothing against Husqvarna XP saws either. Hell, I'd like to get a 346XP to compliment my team. You missed the point entirely. The consumer grade saws are where the big saw companies get their revenue. Their sales pay the bills and outnumber "Pro" saw sales by probably 100 : 1. Without a strong selling of those saws, neither of the big saw companies would continue to exist profitably. Wouldn't your "PRO" saw dealer have a better bottom line if Husqvarna only sold through dealers? Try asking a dealer what they think and you'll change your tone quick. Box store sells do not help dealers, or the company's image. It's not rocket science.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 14, 2011)

roostersgt said:


> I have nothing against Husqvarna XP saws either. ......



Well, I have nothing against Stihl in general either, but their current models just have too many features that they probably think is nice in the design of their "strato" saws - and that just don't fit with what I want, as the the saws have become too large and heavy for their class. They did it right with the MS361, but never followed up on that one....umpkin2:

Let's hope they are on the right track with the 461 and the re-intro of the 440 - but we know too little about those, so far.


----------



## nmurph (Jun 14, 2011)

There is little money to be made on the sale of a saw. My Husky dealer has told me more than once that he is glad he has a Lowes close-by selling saws. The warranty work is a steady source of income and it gives him a chance to educate the Lowes customer when they drop the saw off for work. If the general public was aware of the Poulan relationship I would think that the degradation arguement would have some merit. But in general, the Husky saws sold at Lowes perform well enough to keep the general public happy with the brand.


----------



## roostersgt (Jun 14, 2011)

Your dealers experience is far different than mine. Mine says he wastes too much time explaining how saws work and argueing with box store customers whose saws / trimmers are NOT covered under warranty due to misuse, straight gassing etc.... there's certainly no money to be gained in that. To boot, the box store customer gets bent with him and leaves NOT happy with the brand. My dealer has had his dealership for 41 years in a very large city. He's a pretty wealthy guy and does most of his business with municipalities, highway crews, large landscaping businesses and utility companies. True there's not much to be made in a saw purchase, but that number would rise at his dealership by quantum leaps if all the smallish consumer saws were purchased at a dealership instead. Husqvarna would be doing both their dealers and consumers a great favor.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 14, 2011)

A few *off topic *posts by now - just stop it!


----------



## spike60 (Jun 15, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Guys, I have no issue with the quality of Huskies saws, none what-so ever. They are every bit as good as any Stihl, some models prolly are better, depending on the model it could be vice versa with Stihl.
> 
> I admire Spike for sticking up for his company. It would be tough for me to do when they give W-M and Lowes and Depot buying terms like 2%net60 which equates into 260 days dating at the cost they borrow money. I bet the dealers would like to have those terms.
> Also when a customer brings a so called "defective unit" in, it is no questions ask, give a refund. The way WM operates is they just deduct the return from the Husky's next check. I bet the dealers wish they didn't have to call for approval's, just deduct it from their next check.
> ...


 

See, now this is the quality of your usual posts. Looks like we have an interesting discussion here. I'm as militant as anyone, but people just have to get past the automatic reaction when the term "box store" enters the discussion. 

The Husky full line catelog has more than 200 SKU's in it. Lowes, TSC and such carry maybe 10 or less models in their stores. Nearly all of them are entry level price point models; many of which I don't carry myself. The degree to which the box stores affect me in that regard is very limited. The degree to which individual dealers choose to interact with the box stores and box store customers is a matter of personal choice combined with local market realities. I don't want to, and I don't need to, so I'm able to maitain my distance from that mess. I don't do warranty work on box store products of any brand. My business is geared towards the pro and serious user with Exmark, Husky and Red Max leading the way. I don't need to compete with the box stores, and they _can't_ compete with me. 

One important lesson I learned a while back is this: A guy buying a saw or mower at the box store is going to do that regardless of what brands that store carries. That's where he shops, he saw chainsaws in there last week when he was buying paint, decides to buy one and that's where he goes back to get it. It could be a Husky from Lowes, and Echo from Depot, or whatever brand is on the shelf. THAT"S the dynamic that dealers are competing with. It doesn't realy matter if Lowes has the same or different brand as me. If they didn't have Husky, they'd still be selling some other brand saws to people who never heard of my store. 

It's too bad that box stores only get 60 day terms, because Husky gives me 360 day terms. I get a volume discount on every order and a growth rebate at the end of the year. Free freight on 10 handheld units and 6 wheeled goods. (Any combo of mowers and tractors.) Free freight on parts and accessory orders of $100 or more. They do not charge me one cent for all of their internet and national print and TV ad programs. Best program in the industry right now. (Stihl dealers can feel free to comment here on how well Stihl is treating them in these areas.)

Drawing analogies to illustrate or re-enforce a particular point can be misleading, so I'll address a few. 

Winchester's demise began in 1964 when they changed their manufacturing process and they were never able to stop their downhill slide. I'm surprised that more gun guys haven't jumped on that point yet. 

Homelite/McCulloch destroyed themselves not so much because they entered the box stores, as because they abandoned the rest of the business. 

Another change in the *** business must be understood, yet many people fail to notice it. All companies, including Stihl, now make entry level products in most categories. A while back, the business model was that the name brand companies made and sold the good stuff through dealers, while the mass retailers mostly sold private label brands that they had built for them. The only private label brand still going strong is of course Craftsman. Today's mass retailers want branded, not private label products. 

So, Husky in the box stores is not very unique in today's world, and simply being there does not mean the beginning of the end for any company. Is John Deere going to be out of business in 10 years just because they are selling cheap tractors in Lowes? Hardly. 

However I do feel that all of these companies are diluting their brand strength/image by selling price point products. And it matters not whether they are sold in a mass retailer or a dealer. Anyone buying those lowest priced products could have the classic, "they aren't what they used to be" reaction. 

Glad we're still friends!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 15, 2011)

At least the 560xp/xpg IPL is out by now (Danish web-site).


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 15, 2011)

The 562xp/xpg IPL also is out, on the US web-site, as is the 560 one.

Some obsevations so far, regarding differences;

- Air filter and top cover is different, as expected.

- Bar pad and bolts are different, as expected.

- Clutch drums and rim options are the same. Not really expected, and the part numbers for the rims are a bit confusing....


----------



## spike60 (Jun 15, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> The 562xp/xpg IPL also is out, on the US web-site, as is the 560 one.




Maybe I'll have to build my own. :msp_sad:


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 15, 2011)

spike60 said:


> Maybe I'll have to build my own. :msp_sad:


 Hmmm - to me it looks like you will get both the 560 and the 562, based on the IPL releases?


----------



## spike60 (Jun 15, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Hmmm - to me it looks like you will get both the 560 and the 562, based on the IPL releases?



Hope so, but I don't have any accurate info on that. I just want the lightest of the two. Most customers would pick lighter weight over the large tail mount. 

How do you feel about it? Do you ever give any consideration to weight? :msp_rolleyes: :msp_tongue:


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 15, 2011)

spike60 said:


> Hope so, but I don't have any accurate info on that. I just want the lightest of the two. Most customers would pick lighter weight over the large tail mount.
> 
> How do you feel about it? Do you ever give any consideration to weight? :msp_rolleyes: :msp_tongue:



I agree with you (as do Jack if memory serves), and have said that every time it has been discussed. :msp_smile:

Regarding weight, I surely care - but I have never weighted a saw, and get the slightly heavier heated ones when it is an option.


----------



## J.Walker (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice seeing the US IPL listed.

I to want a light saw with heated handles.

Wish the saw was all orange because when my wife sees it, she will know that it's new.


----------



## sunfish (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll take the lighter one also. 560xp :msp_smile:


----------



## spike60 (Jun 15, 2011)

J.Walker said:


> Nice seeing the US IPL listed.
> 
> I to want a light saw with heated handles.
> 
> Wish the saw was all orange because when my wife sees it, she will know that it's new.



I'll get ya a can of paint. :msp_wink:


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 16, 2011)

J.Walker said:


> Nice seeing the US IPL listed.
> 
> I to want a light saw with heated handles.
> 
> Wish the saw was all orange because when my wife sees it, she will know that it's new.



560xpg! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## peter399 (Jun 16, 2011)

Interesting to read in the IPL:

"AT software : Download from your local support site". So anyone knows if there is a possibility to connect to the saw 




SawTroll said:


> The 562xp/xpg IPL also is out, on the US web-site, as is the 560 one.
> 
> Some obsevations so far, regarding differences;
> 
> ...


----------



## spike60 (Jun 16, 2011)

J.Walker said:


> Nice seeing the US IPL listed.
> 
> I to want a light saw with heated handles.


 

Lot's of variations in the IPL's, not that we should expect that all models will be available in all markets. I wouldn't expect that we'd get both G models, assuming that we even get both the 560 and 562, which isn't clear yet. 

562 has a full wrap handle avaiable, as well as a full wrap G model.


----------



## ChrisF (Jun 16, 2011)

spike60 said:


> full wrap G model.


 
Yes please!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 16, 2011)

ChrisF said:


> Yes please!



Sure, just add as much "dead" weight as possible!


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 16, 2011)

How did I miss this little chestnut? To the OP, the devil you know is usually better than the devil you don’t. Why wait for a saw? Get one and get it done. You can always sell it later on or trade it in if you want to make a change. If weight is not a problem, the best 60cc saw I have used is the Makita 6401. Way more power and snot than my ms 361. 

Stihl vs husky is comparing apples to pine nuts. Husqvarna is a public company. As such, their key focus is to return profit to the shareholdes. If that means selling stuff in big box stores, you do it. Stihl is a private company and answers to no one. They can pretty much do whatever they want or whatever their mission statement directs them to do. There are distinct advantages and disadvantages to being a public and private company but trying and compare the management style of the two companies is foolish. You can’t run a public company like a private company.


----------



## ChrisF (Jun 16, 2011)

Hahaha really? The public versus private company angle? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## hqv (Jun 16, 2011)

Anyone saw ipl for T540xp ?

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 16, 2011)

ChrisF said:


> Hahaha really? The public versus private company angle? :hmm3grin2orange:



I wonder why Stihl rips their costumers off on spares, if it isn't to make money?


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 17, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> .....
> 
> - Clutch drums and rim options are the same. Not really expected, and the part numbers for the rims are a bit confusing....



I guess it really isn't that confusing - my conclution so far is that the drum listed for .325x7 is _small_ 7-spline, and the one listed for 3/8x7 is _standard_ 7-spline (as the rim is the same as listed for the 372xp).

If that is correct, I like it!


----------



## masculator (Jun 17, 2011)

the OP says weight is not an issue so why not go the whole hog and buy an MS660, or at least its little brother the 460!


----------



## masculator (Jun 17, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> I wonder why Stihl rips their costumers off on spares, if it isn't to make money?



And the others don't? at least with a stihl you don't need as many spares!


----------



## rocketnorton (Apr 7, 2013)

indiansprings said:


> Guys, I have no issue with the quality of Huskies saws, none what-so ever. They are every bit as good as any Stihl, some models prolly are better, depending on the model it could be vice versa with Stihl.
> 
> I admire Spike for sticking up for his company. It would be tough for me to do when they give W-M and Lowes and Depot buying terms like 2%net60 which equates into 260 days dating at the cost they borrow money. I bet the dealers would like to have those terms.
> Also when a customer brings a so called "defective unit" in, it is no questions ask, give a refund. The way WM operates is they just deduct the return from the Husky's next check. I bet the dealers wish they didn't have to call for approval's, just deduct it from their next check.
> ...



big box buys @ top dollar & sells @ lowest margin... i worked 4 vendor to h.d.... their contracts r interesting & full of "fines" payable by vendors. they buy by the boat load. saws are "chucked"/written off for loose chains or less. too bad husky is involved in this... get past the "homeowner" crap & their high end stuff is still as good as stihl. ive owned/used both. current saws - stihl 038 super, husky 570, pioneer ra. gotta like this site, good info, reading, opinions... thanks for listening...


----------



## 7sleeper (Apr 7, 2013)

Haven't read the whole thread but maybe if someone is interested in some data from a other thread. It's from a german thread where the new Dolmar 6100 has been added to the game. If anyone needs translation just ask.

_
vollgetankt gibts keine angaben vom hersteller: hab mir aber eben die arbeit gemacht und vollgetankt mit 45cm Schiene und Kette gewogen:
= 8,2kg auf der anzeige der personenwage.
Vergleichszahlen:
.................. Dolmar PS 6100.............. Stihl 362 ....................Hus 562XP
Drehmoment : 3,8Nm/6500...................3,6Nm/6500...................3,5Nm/7750
Leistung .....: 3,4kW .........................3,4 kW...........................3,5KW
Drehzahl........13000/min...................14000/min .....................14000/min
Tankinhalt .... 0,75l............................ 0,6l ............................ 0,62l
Laufzeit ....... ca 30 min ......................ca 20min .....................ca 21 min ( dies sind KWF-Messungen)
Länge........... 435mm ..........................445mm........................445mm
Breite............202mm(Easy-Start)...........195mm.......................190mm
Höhe..............227mm............................220mm......................220mm
Leergewicht....6kg .................................6kg ...........................5,8kg
Hubraum..........59ccm³.........................59ccm³.........................59,8ccm³
Listenpreis.......789,-€............................1079,-€......................1159,-€
Alle Maschinen haben Luftvorlage und keinen Katalisator.
_

7


----------



## snakyjake (Feb 18, 2018)

Has Stihl added air purge? Or how big of deal is it to start from an empty carburetor?
Has Stihl improved the vibration system (throttle linkage vs cable vs ??)?
Has Stihl made improvements?

Has Husqvarna had heating issues? Improvements?


----------

